# Three New Kids (doeling has a lightning bolt!)



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My proud doe SuzieQ gave birth to three kids this morning. Two doelings, and one buckling. All three have their father's blue eyes! They're all healthy and nursing, and SuzieQ is being a great first time mother.

The first kid is the buckling, and he looks just like his father! He was born second. 

The second kid is a doeling, and she was born third. 

The black kid is a doeling, and she was born first! She is a bit smaller than the other two, but full of pep!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya'll giving me baby envy now.
wHAT ADORABLE BUNDLES!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh man their cute:lovey: I still have 4 more months to go ughhh:sigh:


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

They are very cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh my!!!! They are absolutely adorable!!! I'm in love! :lovey:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations  We still have over a month to go so I am envious too...


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

They are so cute!!! If you keep the does, let m suggest that you name the second one, Wishbone? She has that perfect little wishbone on her side. They are all just so cute.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So Cute ! Congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are cute. I LOVE that black one!!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the blue eyes!
I NEED BABIES!:hair:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw congrats!  Can't wait to have ours.....they aren't due until May :sigh: lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Adorable. The second baby looks like she has a wishbone on her side. They are all so cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

